# Consulter 2 boites mails MOBILEME sur ipad



## djgregb (6 Janvier 2011)

bonjour

j'ai un soucis pour consulter 2 boites mails sur ipad ( mobile me )

sur mes iphone et ipad je peux configurer qu'une seul boite mail mobileme
j'ai configurer la compte mobileme de ma femme sur l'ipad mais quand je veux consulter ma boite mail mobileme par safari je tape l'adresse URL pour m'authentifier sur mobileme mais achaque fois ça me renvois sur une page pour installer les appli sur ipad

connaissez vous une autre solution pour consulter une autre boite mobileme quand un compte est deja synchronisé sur l'ipad ?


----------

